# Inventic Pocket Watch



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Would like to know what the movement is ? looking online it has similar features to the Roskoph design...

Inventic is part of FABRIQUE D'HORLOGERIE ED. KUMMER S.A. if that helps any one?

Any one point me in the right direction

As usual, thanks guys.....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as with most old pocketwatches you will probably have to get someone with a lathe to turn a new one for you , im sure theres a few on here with lathes who can do this but cant rem names (i know we have a few clockmakers on here with lathes)


----------



## Pasotibbs (Nov 15, 2019)

I have a couple of this style watch (and 2 more on the way, I'm not sure if same maker as there seem to be several similar looking but slightly different types) if anyone has any advice or spares they don't want please let me know.

Specifically does anyone know how the friction drive is supposed to work, on one of the watches (a hunter case) the hands adjust but there is no drive because the gear is free to rotate in relation to the Mainspring Barrel as whatever friction material sits between them is missing, the other has a balance staff issue but it appears this is approx 2.4mm longer than the other watch so parts will not swap between them (also the brass S shaped part of the winder mechanism has a Cross cut out on the Mainspring Barrel gear part rather than just a round hole).

Like I say any advice (other than don't buy any more  ) would be good.

Thanks


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi,

There is a spring between the barrel and the gear that seats on the barrel. The spring shape is like a washer, but it is not flat - it is bent little as a cone. The junction is riveted, so no disassembling is intended… One possibility is that the junction is worn by too much turning, so the distance between barrel and gear has increased and the spring does not apply pressure any more. If so, press the gear towards barrel and try to rivet the junction by turning/rotating with some pressure a tool with ball shaped tip in the gap. Other possibility is the spring is broken and now it is too weak. In this case junction must be disassembled and a new spring must be cut and installed. But the parts may bend or get spoiled when breaking the riveting…

This are cheap late Roskopf type watches, with no jewels or with only one… Many different manufacturers made them, after that Roskopf sold their patents…The parts are not interchangeable.


----------



## Pasotibbs (Nov 15, 2019)

nevenbekriev said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a spring between the barrel and the gear that seats on the barrel. The spring shape is like a washer, but it is not flat - it is bent little as a cone. The junction is riveted, so no disassembling is intended… One possibility is that the junction is worn by too much turning, so the distance between barrel and gear has increased and the spring does not apply pressure any more. If so, press the gear towards barrel and try to rivet the junction by turning/rotating with some pressure a tool with ball shaped tip in the gap. Other possibility is the spring is broken and now it is too weak. In this case junction must be disassembled and a new spring must be cut and installed. But the parts may bend or get spoiled when breaking the riveting…
> 
> This are cheap late Roskopf type watches, with no jewels or with only one… Many different manufacturers made them, after that Roskopf sold their patents…The parts are not interchangeable.


 Managed to tighten the rivet/spring so hopefully it may now work as intended, if i ever get it to run !

Thanks


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Glad to hear it! Are there other problems with the movement? It is easy to make them run, but one should pay attention to the wear in the holes and pivots, especialy in the lever and escape wheel, and balance too...


----------



## Pasotibbs (Nov 15, 2019)

nevenbekriev said:


> Glad to hear it! Are there other problems with the movement? It is easy to make them run, but one should pay attention to the wear in the holes and pivots, especialy in the lever and escape wheel, and balance too...


 Issue was balance spring was being pulled out of shape by regulator, reshaped spring and watch now running.

Need to tidy the spring a little as shape still not quite right but leaving alone for now to see how it runs, so far not too bad.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Good!

What is the amplitude? Is it equal in both horizontal positions?


----------

